# [solved] vmware registerierung

## white.rabbit

Hallo,

habe mir eine Testversion von Vmware-workstation runtergladen und wollte meinen 30 Tage Test Key eingeben doch wenn ich auf Help-> Enter Key gehe stürzt VMware ab

die log-datei gibt das raus:

```

Apr 15 19:30:57.160: vmui| Log for VMware Workstation pid=5076 version=6.0.3 build=build-80004 option=Release

Apr 15 19:30:57.160: vmui| Hostname=Acer2

Apr 15 19:30:57.175: vmui| Using log file /tmp/vmware-didi/ui-5076.log

Apr 15 19:30:57.177: vmui| HAL05LoadHALLibraries: dlopened libhal.so.1.

Apr 15 19:30:57.177: vmui| HAL05LoadHalLibraries: dlopened libdbus-1.so.3.

Apr 15 19:30:57.177: vmui| HAL05LoadGlibLibrary: dlopened libdbus-glib-1.so.2.

Apr 15 19:30:57.178: vmui| HAL05Init: Error getting DBus connection: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory.

Apr 15 19:30:57.178: vmui| HAL04LoadHALLibraries: Could not dlopen libhal.so.0.

Apr 15 19:30:57.300: vmui| UUID: Unable to open /dev/mem: Permission denied

Apr 15 19:30:57.302: vmui| UUID: Valid gethostid routine. Value = A8C015B2.

Apr 15 19:30:57.317: vmui| HostDeviceInfoFindHostIDECDROMs: /proc/ide could not be explored. Unable to enumerate host IDE cdroms.

Apr 15 19:30:57.380: vmui| HostDeviceInfo_FindHostParallelPorts: /proc/sys/dev/parport could not be explored. Unable to enumerate host parallel ports.

Apr 15 19:30:57.389: vmui| SMBIOS: can't open /dev/mem: Insufficient permissions to access the file

Apr 15 19:30:57.389: vmui| VmhsHostInfoPopulateSystem:  Could not get information from smbios to populate VMDB.

Apr 15 19:30:57.389: vmui| UUID: Unable to open /dev/mem: Permission denied

Apr 15 19:30:57.390: vmui| HOSTINFO: Seeing Intel CPU, numCoresPerCPU 2 numThreadsPerCore 1.

Apr 15 19:30:57.390: vmui| HOSTINFO: This machine has 1 physical CPUS, 2 total cores, and 2 logical CPUs.

Apr 15 19:30:57.540: vmui| DLSYM: Failed to resolve FIPS_mode_set: /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7/libcrypto.so.0.9.7: undefined symbol: FIPS_mode_set

Apr 15 19:30:57.540: vmui| DLSYM: Failed to resolve FIPS_mode: /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7/libcrypto.so.0.9.7: undefined symbol: FIPS_mode

Apr 15 19:30:57.540: vmui| DLSYM: Failed to resolve SHA256: /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7/libcrypto.so.0.9.7: undefined symbol: SHA256

Apr 15 19:30:57.540: vmui| DLSYM: Failed to resolve SHA512: /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7/libcrypto.so.0.9.7: undefined symbol: SHA512

Apr 15 19:30:57.540: vmui| DLSYM: Failed to resolve EVP_sha224: /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7/libcrypto.so.0.9.7: undefined symbol: EVP_sha224

Apr 15 19:30:57.540: vmui| DLSYM: Failed to resolve EVP_sha256: /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7/libcrypto.so.0.9.7: undefined symbol: EVP_sha256

Apr 15 19:30:57.540: vmui| DLSYM: Failed to resolve EVP_sha384: /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7/libcrypto.so.0.9.7: undefined symbol: EVP_sha384

Apr 15 19:30:57.540: vmui| DLSYM: Failed to resolve EVP_sha512: /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7/libcrypto.so.0.9.7: undefined symbol: EVP_sha512

Apr 15 19:30:57.604: vmui| Foundry Init: setting up global state (0 threads)

Apr 15 19:30:57.604: vmui| Foundry Init: version 5, hostType 1, hostName (null), hostPort 0, options 0x203

Apr 15 19:30:57.610: vmui| Gtk: Refusing to add non-unique action 'ListNewTeamAction' to action group 'App Actions'

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| Caught signal 11 -- pid 5076

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| SIGNAL: eip 0xb7f3c426 esp 0xbf89c080 ebp 0xbf89c0c8

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| SIGNAL: eax 0x88b12ac ebx 0xb75dfff4 ecx 0x0 edx 0x0 esi 0x88785cc edi 0x88785bc

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| SIGNAL: stack 0xbf89c080 : 0xb7c7b478 0xb7062ff4 0xb7062ff4 0xb7baaff4

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| SIGNAL: stack 0xbf89c090 : 0x087efb90 0x087efb90 0xbf89c118 0xb7b7e367

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| SIGNAL: stack 0xbf89c0a0 : 0x087efb98 0x00000059 0xb7bab7c0 0x00000000

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| SIGNAL: stack 0xbf89c0b0 : 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000010

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| SIGNAL: stack 0xbf89c0c0 : 0x088785bc 0x087efb90 0xbf89c118 0xb746dd4b

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| SIGNAL: stack 0xbf89c0d0 : 0x088785bc 0x08364638 0x08364ed0 0xffffffff

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| SIGNAL: stack 0xbf89c0e0 : 0xb7a42ff4 0xb746dcb6 0xbf89c404 0xb7835190

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| SIGNAL: stack 0xbf89c0f0 : 0x087efb90 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x0839c458

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| Backtrace:

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| Backtrace[0] 0xbf89bba8 eip 0xb6dfeb90 

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| Backtrace[1] 0xbf89bcf8 eip 0xb6e99401 

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| Backtrace[2] 0xbf89c0c8 eip 0xffffe440 

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| Backtrace[3] 0xbf89c118 eip 0xb746dd4b 

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| Backtrace[4] 0xbf89c404 eip 0xb7b7b166 

Apr 15 19:31:30.963: vmui| Backtrace[5] 0x83a59f8 eip 0x87efb90 

Apr 15 19:31:30.965: vmui| Your core dump size limit is 0 kb.

Apr 15 19:31:30.965: vmui| Attempting to dump core ...

```

Kann jamand was damit anfangen??

Danke im voraus!

mfg

EDIT:

einfach VMware mit

```

VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=force vmware

```

starten. 

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!

----------

